# Game Cats at Blazers 7PM Monday Nov 19



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

7PM Monday Nov 19th
Rose Garden,Portland Oregon
NBA League Pas​ 






<TABLE style="page-break-inside: avoid" cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=128><COL width=128><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="50%">

<object id="W47408f6f3238528" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994db1e60fae0/47408f6f3238528" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994db1e60fae0/47408f6f3238528" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>​ 










</TD><TD width="50%">

<object id="W47408fc53ed4c427" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994a4413a2097/47408fc53ed4c427" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994a4413a2097/47408fc53ed4c427" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>​ 










</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Why so many games in a row without TV? You would think they would try to stretch it out instead of clumping them together. I don't think we have a TV game till Wednesday


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'll have TV...it just won't be on my TV


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

lol How did it work against Seattle. I'll try it tommorow just wasn't at home last night


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

that game last night wasn't televised by either team.I just assumed it would be on LP when I made the GT


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Just got in town with the Blazers. I work on their TV broadcasts. We are covering the game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're really trying to push the pace early in this game.Richardson takes too many contested treys IMO.That first shot he took tonight the guy was all over him


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hollins is getting some minutes early in this game.Someone has to earn a place in the rotation,may as well be him


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Just checked in on this one with McInnis taking a stupid 3 pointer to end the 3rd quarter

63-61 Bobcats start of the 4th!


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, great effort by McInnis to foul Jack on the fast break. Just give him an And 1

Fabio's hit both contested shots I've seen him take. Maybe he's finally getting back into the rotation?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It really irritates the hell out of me when McInnis has the ball at the end of the clock/quarter.He's incapable of creating anything for himself or anyone else.He's not a good shooter and he never does anything good under pressure.I have no idea why Vincent insists upon playing him at the point when Felton is in the game.We have plenty of two guards and McInnis is not a good point guard.At best he's below average,at worst he can absolutely kill you.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

plus the only time this team looks good is when they are running and McInnis is useless in transition


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

In the couple of minutes I've seen the only thing he's looking for is his own shot. As soon as he leaves we start moving hte ball again. I had enough of the 2 PG lineup last year and that was when we had 2 capeable PG's with BK and Felton, putting a horrible one in McInnis just doesn't work


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, looking at the boxscore and Hollins has 5 fouls in 11 min. He's been playing really well but I guess the first game against a team with a real inside presence wasn't the best experience.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Whoa, Gerald was definitly set on that one bad call


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn that was a tough shot by Richardson....


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Beautiful...really nice run...This team looks good when they run.If the East can continue to stink as badly as it has so far we could make the playoffs...But one injury to any of the four best players on this team would wreck that quickly


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

nutmeged3 said:


> Whoa, Gerald was definitly set on that one bad call


Hollins has been kind of hyperactive in this game.Okafor's had an impact on this game completely disproportionate to his stats.Portland has clearly been intimidated by his shotblocking ability and he dominated defensively in the first part of this game


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

If only we had actually made an attempt to improve our bench....I keep expecting this lead to go away but were hitting shots


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wrong quote.It was supposed to be the one about hollins

Roy would really look great in our uniform.The very thought makes me want to through rocks at Michael Jordan


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm guessing Primoz played his usual first 5 minutes of each half andhasn't come back in since? If he could actually get his jumper down he'd be great to have next to Emeka


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> Wrong quote.It was supposed to be the one about hollins
> 
> Roy would really look great in our uniform.The very thought makes me want to through rocks at Michael Jordan


Instead were stuck looking at Morrison's ugly tail modeling new suits and practicing his dipping


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

that was a really sweet pass from Raymond to Emeka.Portland is a completely different team at home


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Let's hit our FT's boys and not find away to lose this one


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, I'm really confused on how Gerald's gimme didn't go in

This one's done, nice win


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

these refs are really in love with the sound of their whistles...it's really screwed with the flow of this game.This is a good win for us.We play Washington on wednesday...I'd love to get three games over .500.We need to win all we can before that brutal road trip in march


----------

